# Personal Vaporizer / Electronic Cigarette in BMQ



## MnsisNT (18 Mar 2014)

I recently quit smoking cigarettes since I'm using a personal vaporiser/e-cigarette. I was wondering if I could have problem bringing my kit in BMQ.


----------



## TCM621 (18 Mar 2014)

You should be fine


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2014)

Just be prepared to go outside to use it.


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Mar 2014)

BMQ is probably the best opportuntiy you'll ever have to go cold turkey.  You'll be plenty busy, breaks should be few a far between (at least they should be), and you'll be exercising and eating right; all very effective measures for getting off the butts.

Remember, nicotine replacements don't remove the physical addiction, and other tools like e-cigs don't remove the habit.  Those are your biggest obstacles.  The physical addiction can be gone in a few days, the habit addiction can last years.

Go ahead a use supplements to get you going, but kick them as fast as possible.  

Git er done!


----------



## J.Harris (19 Mar 2014)

Just quit vaping before you go to BMQ. I quit cigarettes by switching to e-cigs too, but I quit using the e-cigs about 2 months ago. They're a lot worse for you than people think. Its not just water vapour you inhale/exhale. That s*** lingers almost like smoke does....next time you boil water in a kettle, compare that vapour to the "vapour" you exhale from e-cigs. Nasty stuff. Either way, its better than smoking so good on ya


----------



## Hattie56 (24 Mar 2014)

MnsisNT said:
			
		

> I recently quit smoking cigarettes since I'm using a personal vaporiser/e-cigarette. I was wondering if I could have problem bringing my kit in BMQ.



Yeah you're fine. Currently in BMQ right now.A guy on our platoon used one and had no problems with it.


----------



## MnsisNT (25 Mar 2014)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> Yeah you're fine. Currently in BMQ right now.A guy on our platoon used one and had no problems with it.



Thank you for the info but I am especially wondering how and when I could charge my device. I know that we will have access to lockers for our personal stuff, but I doubt I can charge it into my dorm cause of inspection.


----------



## Lilswitche (25 Mar 2014)

MnsisNT said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info but I am especially wondering how and when I could charge my device. I know that we will have access to lockers for our personal stuff, but I doubt I can charge it into my dorm cause of inspection.



You'll have time to charge it in the evening during your own free time (what little of it that you have).  I would highly discourage bringing the charger along with you during the day; baggage is a bad thing.

I also advocate quitting altogether.  There is very little time during the morning and day for you to use it, do yourself the favor.


----------

